# Domori



## aguynamedrobert (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I just tried for the first time, Domori's Porcelana bar. Is anyone familiar with Domori? The taste was there but the problem I had is it seemed over refined. The melt was slimy and gooy. Not the most desirable trait when a chocolate melts...anyone else run into this?

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: learn about chocolate, talk about chocolate


----------

